# 2010 Camaro Pace Car Performs Flawlessly and with Ease!!



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*2010 Camaro Pace Car Performs Flawlessly and with Ease!!*​
The Camaro is not new to Indy! Other than the Corvette, I believe it has been to Indy more than any other platform. The 2010 Camaro performed this year with a flawless performance! Robin Robers from Good Morning America, piloted the Camaro 30-40 laps under the yellow with awesome precision and ease hitting speeds in the corners to 130mph! Congratulations to the great engineers at GM for making such a great ride! And congratulations to all the guys out there that will be able to buy the limited edition Indy Camaro!.

*Here are some pictures of the pace car actually on the track during the caution flag*










*LAP 65 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*










*LAP 66 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*


















*LAP 74 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*










*LAP 107 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*









*LAP 110 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*









*LAP 149 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*









*LAP 152 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*​









*LAP 153 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*LAP 162 UNDER THE YELLOW FLAG*







Hope you enjoy the pictures. Not as great as being there, but the stadium only holds 500,000 or so poeple! LOL

thanks to all

mike
dms


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*Robin Roberts To Drive Indy Pace Car*

CENTER]Robin Roberts To Drive Indy Pace Car[/CENTER]


Robin Roberts Anchor Person for Good Mornina America, is the second woman driver in history to drive the Camaro Pace Car this year. She will have to be able to maintain speeds thru the corners up to 120mph. Elaine Irwin-Mellencamp, the wife of Indiana rocker John Mellencamp, became the first woman to drive it back in 2001.

*CLICK HERE FOR THE ANNOUNCEMENT AND INTERVIEW
​*

This year's Pace Car features an Inferno Orange Metallic paint scheme with White Diamond rally stripes that travel from the front to the rear over the top of the body, as well as extending to the interior dash. The design is a modern interpretation of the original rally stripe that debuted on the 1969 Indianapolis 500 Pace Car. An RS appearance package and leather interior with Inferno Orange interior accents. It also features design cues that further enhance the Camaro's head-turning design. For a closer look, *click here*.

The 2010 Camaro was the 2009 Indy pace car as well. This will be the 6th time a Camaro has been a Pace Car: 1967 driven by Mauri Rose, 1969 driven by Jim Rathmann, 1982 driven by Jim Rathmann, 1993 driven by Jim Perkins, 2009 driven by Josh Duhamel, and now 2010.

WHO IS JIM RATHMANN?? Jim Rathmann (born Richard Rathmann July 16, 1928 from Alhambra, California) is a former American race car driver who won the Indianapolis 500 in 1960.

He drove in the AAA and USAC Championship Car series in the 1949-1950 and 1952-1963 seasons with 42 starts, including the Indianapolis 500 in each of those seasons. Rathmann also participated in the two runnings of the Race of Two Worlds at the Autodromo Nazionale Monza, Italy, winning the 1958 event. He had 6 victories in addition to his Indy 500 win. He also drove in 3 races in the NASCAR series from 1949-1951. He drove GM Indy Pace cars 6 times: More than anyone.

Since retiring, Rathmann has owned Chevrolet dealerships in Palm Bay and Melbourne, Florida. Mr. Rathmann is now retired from the car business. He is currently the oldest living winner of the Indy 500.

It was announced on February 20, 2007 that Rathmann will be inducted into the Motorsports Hall of Fame of America on August 15, 2007. The ceremony will take place in DetroiT
Mustang has been the pace car only twice; 1964 driven by Benson Ford, and again in 1979 driven by Jackie Stewart. The Dodge Challenger had the job in 1971, but driver and dealership owner Eldon Palmer lost control when in the pits, and slammed into a croud and hurt a bunch of poeple. The Challenger has not been asked to appear again!

*Video of Eldon Palmer Crashing the 1971 Dodge Challenger*





*CAMARO PACE CARS AT INDY​*​*1967 CAMARO PACE CAR​*









*1969 CAMARO PACE CAR*​[








*1993 CAMARO PACE CAR*









*2009 CAMARO PACE CAR​*





*Click Here to see More Pictures of the Camaro 2009 Indy Pace Car*​
*2010 CAMARO INDY PACE CAR​*





 *CLICK HERE TO SEE MORE PICTURES OF THE 2010 CAMARO INDY PACE CAR
​*

*2010 INDY CAMARO PACE CAR REVEALING*





Hope you enjoy this

thanks
mike
dms


----------

